# Blind Help??



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

I was at Gamefair and picked up a groundforce but when I got home and tried it out the doors will sometimes bind making it not able to open or close all the way. Is there anyway to fix it? I am thinking about taking it back this weekend and getting a fa sub. Does anyone know if the sub folds up like the ground force and does it have straps to carry on your back? How is it for setting up and taking down? Any info on a groundforce or sub, also thought about a finisher, but the avery blinds to me seem like there not as durable compared to fa.


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Get a GHG ground force they have the shoulder straps for easy carrying. And it takes 2 minutes tops to put up, and take down. I have only seen the khaki version so i dont know about the camo'd blinds for the ghg ground force.


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

mshutt said:


> Get a GHG ground force they have the shoulder straps for easy carrying. And it takes 2 minutes tops to put up, and take down. I have only seen the khaki version so i dont know about the camo'd blinds for the ghg ground force.


I just bought a GHG groundforce but sometimes the doors bind and wont open all the way. I am looking for an alternative and I have heard others having the same problem.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Deal with Avery/ GHG very long and you will come to expect this type of thing. If it makes you feel better you could *TRY* to contact customer service, but I wouldn't hope for your problem to be rectified by hunting season. Take the blind back to where you bought it, and spend a little extra money on a good blind...FA brand, and Otter Outdoors / Gooseview products both make good layouts, but you pay a little extra for the higher quality and customer service. Good Luck!
HM


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

Last year I picked up a Guide Series blind from Gander Mountain. It was on sale at the time. It is almost identical to my buddy's FA SUB but it has a lot thicker pad to lay on and has a few other nice features that the SUB doesn't. My buddy actually went out and bought the Guide Series blind after seeing it and comparing it to his SUB. Now the tag alongs without blinds get to use the SUB.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Deal with Avery/ GHG very long and you will come to expect this type of thing. If it makes you feel better you could *TRY* to contact customer service, but I wouldn't hope for your problem to be rectified by hunting season.


HM, is some other company really paying you off or something? Everywhere I go today, Avery this; Avery that. You had a bad experience, but let other people find out for themselves b4 you try to "so-call" warn/condition their thought process. Between 14-16 of us in 2 crews, GHG has taken the test w/ many different products and passed it with flying colors. (No promoting, no bragging, no complaints---just satisfaction for the most part.)

WS7 gets hounded on for promoting Avery a bit too much but the bashing of Avery thread in and thread out isn't ever supposed to get sickening?? I guess it ALWAYS depends on which side of the fence you're sitting on which isn't really right.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Final Approach Eliminator Pro guide, rommy enough for me and my dog, and braces for the top to help get in and out.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Final Approach Eliminator Pro guide, all the way. Love the room and comfort of the blinds. I got three of them just in case someone wants to come with and doesn't have one. lol.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Bandman....AGAIN...One of the problems I had with Avery was a blind issue. You could be conditioning someone by telling them that you like something as well as disliking something. I told them to contact the customer service department, and I'm not getting paid by anyone. That's great you had awesome luck with their products, but why don't you just counter me with the fact that 14+ people in two of your groups have had no issues with the products, and you obviously like them?? If someone wants Avery / GHG products bad enough, my posts won't phase them, but when they read how jilted you are at my posts, this may make them think twice about purchasing these products....they may think "hey if these products are so great, why does bandman have to stand up for them when they should stand up on their own??"u]. :huh:

So when it comes to standing up for things you believe in, which side of the fence are you really on??

Education is not conditioning.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

is this "Nodakoutdoors" or is this Hatchetman vs Bandman, you make the call? Why don't you guys make your own thread and just argue all day long instead of ruining others.....just a thought?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

waterfowler06 said:


> I was at Gamefair and picked up a groundforce but when I got home and tried it out the doors will sometimes bind making it not able to open or close all the way. Is there anyway to fix it? I am thinking about taking it back this weekend and getting a fa sub. Does anyone know if the sub folds up like the ground force and does it have straps to carry on your back? How is it for setting up and taking down? Any info on a groundforce or sub, also thought about a finisher, but the avery blinds to me seem like there not as durable compared to fa.


everyone has their own point of view on blinds but I have all FA pro guides and love them.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Booster....just gave the guy some ideas on my thoughts about a blind as originally asked. Pardon me if I'm wrong, but it doesn't matter what kind of blind you're in...if it's broken, it's bad. RIGHT?? Just a thought.

I apologize if I ruined your day by stating my opinion, and countering a personal attack.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

HATCHETMAN said:


> Booster....just gave the guy some ideas on my thoughts about a blind as originally asked. Pardon me if I'm wrong, but it doesn't matter what kind of blind you're in...if it's broken, it's bad. RIGHT?? Just a thought.
> 
> I apologize if I ruined your day by stating my opinion, and countering a personal attack.


LMAO...you don't have to apologize I was just saying starting a thread like that would be pretty fun I think. A thread just for ripping and arguing with one another. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. have a nice day!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I would highly reccomend getting a FA SUB. I did quite a bit of research on this site and others, and it seems that the SUB's are the best quality blind you can get. You can get a khaki one from Rogers sporting goods for $139.00. I have a friend with a Ground Force and he is having the same problems as you are.


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Didn't like my FA, I now have a power hunter and it works fine, very light, easy to carry. I don't like to store my dog in my blind with me, or another person so I don't see why you guys need all this extra room. It's a smaller blind, however its not full frame so your elbows wont be hitting on rails, its comfy and efficient.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

I like all the room in my FA, because I like having my dog in the blind, my blind is heated  and she lays there and alerts me to birds before I sometimes see them. Also, my field bag and gun case fit right behind the backrest. I have had no issues (knock on wood) with it and it stores well.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It just seems every thread lately has to turn into where the product was made, the customer service involved, a bad situation, laddy freakin da. I didn't mean to single you out HM, but you do have to make it known quite frequently that you absolutely despise Avery/GHG. That's your choice and I'm no one to tell you any differently. Scream it on the hilltops.

I really don't coincide w/ one brand completely and I like it that way. If something does go wrong w/ a product or company, it's not the end of the world to me. I try not to hold grudges and/or dwell on anything.
(It might be a little different if I was one of the guys that had a recalled Firestone tire blow out on me on interstate going 80 and it changed my life.) I'd still hopefully get over it some day though.

Booster, I really don't like to argue all too often but for some reason someone took a big dump in my cornflakes this morning and the cat didn't hold my tounge.. :wink:

No hard feelings whatsoever to whoever as usual when things like this pop up occasionally. :wink:


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

It's all good Bandman... :beer:

Hey...I'm not trying to say that anything made in a foreign country is bad...I shoot a browning for chit sakes 

I just really believe in and try to keep my business with companies that thrive on satisfied customers ....some companies get too big too quick and really lose sight of you and I (the consumer), which eventually leads to them forgetting about who got them there in the first place!

I've got lots of decoys and brands in my collection of stuff as well. FA, G&H, Flambeau, Bigfoot, Dave Smith, Full Curls, Otter/gooseview, Realgeese, Hardcore, and many more....lots of the stuff is made overseas, and lots of the stuff I've never had troubles with, but the stuff that has had troubles has been backed up by solid companies, the stuff that can't be supported makes it's way out of my collection.

Hopefully this will clear a few things up. We'll just agree to disagree. Normally I wouldn't say much too bad about a company but the company I spoke of left an indelible taste of chit-flavored cornflakes in my mouth...enough for me to never want another fellow-waterfowler to experience the same....including you. 
O.K.?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

k:


----------



## bowextremest91 (Mar 4, 2007)

Get a avery blind they are very light and are very easy to set up and they dont cost alot of money either i hope i helped you choose somthing right they also have the shoulder straps also so be safe and have great hunting


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

I took my groundforce back and got a FA s.u.b. I couldnt pass it up for $125 bucks. All I can say is what a killer blind.


----------

